# "fighi" di oggi e "fighi" di altri tempi.



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Non so voi ma io ce li metto.
Poi .. de gustibus...   

Fighi di oggi e fighi di altri tempi, li ho ficcati tutti sotto. Continuerei all'infinito ma sono un miliardo di allegati.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Manca...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so voi ma io ce li metto.
> Poi .. de gustibus...
> 
> Fighi di oggi e fighi di altri tempi, li ho ficcati tutti sotto. Continuerei all'infinito ma sono un miliardo di allegati.


...la mia foto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Air


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...la mia foto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non hai problemi con la privacy puoi metterla insieme a delle foto di attori\cantanti\atleti semisconosciuti...poi alle utentesse la "caccia all'intruso"


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so voi ma io ce li metto.
> Poi .. de gustibus...
> 
> Fighi di oggi e fighi di altri tempi, li ho ficcati tutti sotto. Continuerei all'infinito ma sono un miliardo di allegati.


Scusate ma la voce di Liga e Garko TUTTO INTERO.... sono da seduta dallo psicologo!!!! Mente e corpo fuori controllo!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusate ma la voce di Liga e Garko TUTTO INTERO.... sono da seduta dallo psicologo!!!! Mente e corpo fuori controllo!


A me il liga piace tutto. Proprio tutto, un pò tamarro ma mi piace.
Garko tutto intero, figo, sì, peccato che a parte la bellezza non mi sappia di molto.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Ottobre 2007)

*.....saremmo tutti fighi se.....*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so voi ma io ce li metto.
> Poi .. de gustibus...
> 
> Fighi di oggi e fighi di altri tempi, li ho ficcati tutti sotto. Continuerei all'infinito ma sono un miliardo di allegati.


.....ogni mattina avessimo a disposizione un estetista.....
.....ogni mattina avessimo a disposizione un acconciatore.....
.....ogni mattina avessimo il viso cosparso da un millimetro di trucco.....
.....saremmo tutti.....perfetti.....


----------



## Old fay (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Avete dimenticato AL*

Gli funzionerà ancora? Potrebbe essere troppo giovane per me lo so, l'altro giorno mio cugino è andato ad un raduno di alpini e voleva portarmici, età media 90 anni!!!


----------



## Old Confù (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Lilly, *va bene Gasman padre...ma quel figone del figlio Alessandro non lo vogliamo mettere?!?


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

ma brava la nostra lillina, ma che bel thread  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Che Guevara è il più figone ... RIP


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so voi ma io ce li metto.
> Poi .. de gustibus...
> 
> Fighi di oggi e fighi di altri tempi, li ho ficcati tutti sotto. Continuerei all'infinito ma sono un miliardo di allegati.


 
Tempo fa ho postato i belli di un tempo, ma sono risalita più indietro e per ammissione della maggioranza non c'era pippa di belli di oggi che li eguagliassero.
Ma ormai è cosa vecchia...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> A me il liga piace tutto. Proprio tutto, un pò tamarro ma mi piace.
> Garko tutto intero, figo, sì, peccato che a parte la bellezza non mi sappia di molto.


Ehm ...no  per deludere ma ...il Gabriel ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che ...


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

*per me*

invado il thread e traslo sul maschile....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tempo fa ho postato i belli di un tempo, ma sono risalita più indietro e per ammissione della maggioranza non c'era pippa di belli di oggi che li eguagliassero.
> Ma ormai è cosa vecchia...
> Bruja


ma gregory peck è troppo...........bello


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

View attachment 527


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

anche questi


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Lilly, *va bene Gasman padre...ma quel figone del figlio Alessandro non lo vogliamo mettere?!?


non l'ho messo, per il semplice fatto che lo trovo strabellissimo, ma mi sta antipatico:spocchioso(l'ho incontrato una volta in un locale a Roma con un gruppetto di persone che gli chiedevano l'autografo, non ti dico che str... è stato) secondo me è incapace di recitare e mi fa anche un pò pena che gli diano i contratti solo perchè aleggia il nome del padre...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

ci metto anche uno dei miei preferiti. ho un debole per gli atleti ^_^

Mr perfect: Hermann Hesse non aveva il trucco e l'estetista...era allampanato, con i tratti tagliati con l'accetta e due fondi di bottiglia al posto degli occhiali..

ma il "figume" con il trucco c'entra poco...ci sono uomini che nascono con la dote naturale di saper essere "fighi" anche se sono alti un metro e venti e con la faccia storta... ^_^

idem per le donne penso


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ci metto anche uno dei miei preferiti. ho un debole per gli atleti ^_^
> 
> Mr perfect: Hermann Hesse non aveva il trucco e l'estetista...era allampanato, con i tratti tagliati con l'accetta e due fondi di bottiglia al posto degli occhiali..
> 
> ...


adesso non c'allarghiamo......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adesso non c'allarghiamo......


materialista........


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> materialista........


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Ottobre 2007)

E scusate se è poco....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adesso non c'allarghiamo......


eddai ^_^ dimenticavo totò. Totò secondo me era figo eccome!


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> eddai ^_^ dimenticavo totò. Totò secondo me era figo eccome!


si ma tu trasponi.....
se volessi essere un uomo bellissimo sceglierei di essere steve mcqueen....se  intelligentissimo Watson o Crick.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma tu trasponi.....
> se volessi essere un uomo bellissimo sceglierei di essere steve mcqueen....se intelligentissimo Watson o Crick.


ma io non parlo dell'intelligenza...sai quando è attraente tutto "il pacchetto"...come uno si muove, come ha carisma, come ci sa fare...è come un edificio dalla perfetta architettura, se l'aspetto si accorda alla perfezione con caratteristiche particolari senza stonare....uno anche se non è bello può avere quel nonsochè che lo rende figo..


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

due esemplari inimitabili...bellezza e carisma! Salma e Penelope


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> due esemplari inimitabili...bellezza e carisma! Salma e Penelope



Penelope non mi piace... pero' non disdegnerei Salma...


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2007)

*anche a me*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Penelope non mi piace... pero' non disdegnerei Salma...


 
Salma non dispiace, ho proprio dei begli .......occhi........


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penelope non mi piace... pero' non disdegnerei Salma...


Come bellezza Salma la stacca sicuramente...come carisma a mio parere vale il contrario. Be Cool...bellezza+carisma. E forse la seconda conta anche di più. 
Hervey Keitel mi sembra un ottimo esempio


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come bellezza Salma la stacca sicuramente...come carisma a mio parere vale il contrario. Be Cool...bellezza+carisma. E forse la seconda conta anche di più.
> Hervey Keitel mi sembra un ottimo esempio


Tarantino?


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tarantino?


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Idem*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Penelope non mi piace... pero' non disdegnerei Salma...


Penelope ottima attrice ma per me le belle sono diverse....
Bruja

p.s. per inciso, Ava e Laureen sono note a tutti, Hedy Lamarr è più indietro e poco conosciuta, ma giusto per curiosità, guardate il link per capire che era una bella, non certo oca....

http://www.inventions.org/culture/female/lamarr.html


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Lilly*, Noooooooo!!!!mi hai fatto crollare il mito!!!e io che l'avevo incontrato all'aereoporto....trovandolo simpatico...bhè però qnd l'ho incontrato io, non lo cagava nessuno!!!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Penelope ottima attrice ma per me le belle sono diverse....
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. per inciso, Ava e Laureen sono note a tutti, Hedy Lamarr è più indietro e poco conosciuta, ma giusto per curiosità, guardate il link per capire che era una bella, non certo oca....
> ...


Il post però non si intitola belle di ieri e di oggi...ma fighi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E Penelope, Salma, Tarantino e Keitel...lo sono


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Per me la Lauren Bacall restera' una bellezza di tutti i tempi, mai fuori moda.

http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/MRC/noir/images/bacall.jpg

http://www.filmreference.com/images/sjff_03_img0936.jpg


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il post però non si intitola belle di ieri e di oggi...ma fighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKKEY OKKEY

per sempre Lui, anche in versione da monaco

http://www.zmphoto.it/articoli/doug...img/slideshow/Sean-Connery_-Name-of-the-R.jpg

http://a7.vox.com/6a00c225294c698fdb00cdf39da3cfcb8f-320pi


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per me la Lauren Bacall restera' una bellezza di tutti i tempi, mai fuori moda.
> 
> http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/MRC/noir/images/bacall.jpg
> 
> http://www.filmreference.com/images/sjff_03_img0936.jpg


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Il post però non si intitola belle di ieri e di oggi...ma fighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti quando hai postato la Cruz e Salma ho risposto..... nessuno dice che siano brutte o spiacevoli, ci mancherebbe ma i gusti sono gusti...... quanto a Tarantino e Keitel, e aggiungerei Malkovic, sono carismatici, fascinosi, belli forse no, ma certo dei tipi interessanti.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


bella vero?


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti quando hai postato la Cruz e Salma ho risposto..... nessuno dice che siano brutte o spiacevoli, ci mancherebbe ma i gusti sono gusti...... quanto a Tarantino e Keitel, e *aggiungerei Malkovic*, sono carismatici, fascinosi, belli forse no, ma certo dei tipi interessanti.
> Bruja


vero.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> bella vero?


oltre il bello


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> oltre il bello


Mia madre ultimamente mi diceva che era difficile dire: quella li e' proprio bella ... diceva son tutte belle, bel naso, bella bocca bel fisico, tutte uguali, fatte in serie con lo stampo ... ma dove e' finita la personalita'/unicita' della bellezza?


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> oltre il bello


Non per nulla fra le foto che ho postato due erano della Bacall... ce ne sarebbero altre, ma non era il caso di appesantire il post. Volevo solo significare che quelle bellezze avevano un carattere ed una personalità dirompente.... oggi sempre più rara....
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

... da ragazza mi presi una vera cotta per questo qua

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/eo/thumb/4/4d/Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg/250px-Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per nulla fra le foto che ho postato *due erano della Bacall.*.. ce ne sarebbero altre, ma non era il caso di appesantire il post. Volevo solo significare che quelle bellezze avevano un carattere ed una personalità dirompente.... oggi sempre più rara....
> Bruja


Le più interessanti, IMHO...l'avevo notata.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da ragazza mi presi una vera cotta per questo qua
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/eo/thumb/4/4d/Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg/250px-Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg


bello e dannato


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bello e dannato


Siiiiiiiiii ... e mia madre che ci piangeva per questa mia infatuazione














   povera mammamia!


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiii ... e mia madre che ci piangeva per questa mia infatuazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le mamme sono così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma non le vorremmo diverse


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le mamme sono così...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*per nulla al mondo*, specialmente quando non ce l'hai piu.


OK passiamo ad altro mo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... da ragazza mi presi una vera cotta per questo qua
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/eo/thumb/4/4d/Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg/250px-Robert_HOSSEIN.jpg


Avresti voluto essere Angelica? Comunque ho trovato una foto "attuale di entrambi"..... il tempo passa davvero per tutti....

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Avresti voluto essere Angelica?* Comunque ho trovato una foto "attuale di entrambi"..... *il tempo passa davvero per tutti....*
> 
> Bruja


Perche' no? 
Il personaggio che lui interpretava era intrigante, affascinante  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Purtoppo anche questo e' vero


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Parlando di donne, una che mi piace davvero molto è Milla Jovovich. E' bellissima, come la metti la metti.


Confusa mi dispiace per Alessandro, magari quando l'ho incrociato io avrà avuto i suoi 5 minuti.

Figo è figo, non ci piove.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Violante placido ha una bellezza ed energia eccezionali, io trovo. anche perchè è una bellezza che rimane impressa, un pò particolare...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Violante placido ha una bellezza ed energia eccezionali, io trovo. anche perchè è una bellezza che rimane impressa, un pò particolare...


Davvero? Io non la sopporto..


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il post però non si intitola belle di ieri e di oggi...ma fighi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ava gardner non figa?
contando che a quanto si dice avesse anche le p...e mi sembra un esempio calzante.....
penelope non mi piace, nè come donna nè come attrice. ultraipersopravvalutata, secondo me.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Alex il vero figo sei tu!!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex il vero figo sei tu!!!!!


si, d'india!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, d'india!


Ma dai!!!! Figo per me è sinonimo di affascinante....


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dai!!!! Figo per me è sinonimo di affascinante....


appunto!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> appunto!


Ufffffffffffffffffffffff.....
Sei bravo a buttarti giù!!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ufffffffffffffffffffffff.....
> Sei bravo a buttarti giù!!!!


è una tattica....a me piacciono le crocerossine....comunque continua ...figo e poi....?


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

e poi mai nella vita mi sarei aspettato di essere definito figo dalla nike di samotracia!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

No, basta a fare la crocerossina, ora voglio un UOMO, non uno da curare, consigliare, coccolare... Voglio essere coccolata io!!!!
E se te lo dice la Nike che sei figo ci devi credere!!!


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, basta a fare la crocerossina, ora voglio un UOMO, non uno da curare, consigliare, coccolare... Voglio essere coccolata io!!!!
> E se te lo dice la Nike che sei figo ci devi credere!!!


ti credo sulla parola...qua la mano! ops scusa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












anche io vorrei essere coccolato come la mettiamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti credo sulla parola...qua la mano! ops scusa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coccolarsi a vicenda????????


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Coccolarsi a vicenda????????


nike che parli, greco? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS:magaaaaaaaaaari!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ma io non parlo dell'intelligenza...sai quando è attraente tutto "il pacchetto"...come uno si muove, come ha carisma, come ci sa fare...è come un edificio dalla perfetta architettura, se l'aspetto si accorda alla perfezione con caratteristiche particolari senza stonare....*uno anche se non è bello può avere quel nonsochè che lo rende figo..*
















 specie per le donne.....per quello che riguarda me....di un uomo mi deve prendere prima la testa....poi pensiamo al resto.....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> specie per le donne.....per quello che riguarda me....di un uomo mi deve prendere prima la testa....poi pensiamo al resto.....


Idem per me. Hai capito Alex????


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Idem per me. Hai capito Alex????


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2007)

Alex caro, sei andato a dormire?
Aspettami, ti raggiungo in sogno....


----------



## @lex (24 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex caro, sei andato a dormire?
> Aspettami, ti raggiungo in sogno....


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

niente male Daniel Day Lewis, oltre che bravo attore ...

http://www.nndb.com/people/788/000022722/ddl-sm.jpg


----------



## tatitati (25 Ottobre 2007)

*de gustibus*



Mari' ha detto:


> niente male Daniel Day Lewis, oltre che bravo attore ...
> 
> http://www.nndb.com/people/788/000022722/ddl-sm.jpg


 

appunto.. fanciulle.. io posterei la foto del mio di un figo ma temo che poi lui ne avrebbe a male quindi se siete interessate venite in mp che spettegoliamo un po' e magari ve la faccio vedere.. la foto intendo..


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

aggiungo il mio figone preferito in questo momento ... anche se 'troppo giovane' per me


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

anche in questa foto non è male


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

è l'ultima ... imprescindibile ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> è l'ultima ... imprescindibile ...


Ma chi è?! Non mi sembra figho nemmeno un po'...


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi è?! Non mi sembra figho nemmeno un po'...


*Louis Garrel, fighissimo per me  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> *Louis Garrel, fighissimo per me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah beh allora............


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah beh allora............


dimmi che gli assomigli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> *Louis Garrel, fighissimo per me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che allora ne trovi che ti piacciono.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sarah ...in confidenza...è orrendo!


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che allora ne trovi che ti piacciono....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e 'ndo lo trovo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   dillo alla valeria bruni tedeschi che se lo coccola da un po' ... beata lei ... mannaggia ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e 'ndo lo trovo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche la Valeria B T non è una bellezza...
Ma se quello è figo ...questo cos'è


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> dimmi che gli assomigli


nel mio profilo c'è la mia foto decidi tu.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la Caleria B T non è una bellezza...
> Ma se quello è figo ...questo cos'è


questo è bellissimo, l'altro lo trovo sensuale ... mi ispira ... il che è un miracolo considerato il mio calo del desiderio


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nel mio profilo c'è la mia foto decidi tu.....


ma anche tu pensi che sia orrido, scusa?


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la Valeria B T non è una bellezza...
> Ma se quello è figo ...questo cos'è


mamma santissima che cos'era alain delon ...


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ma anche tu pensi che sia orrido, scusa?


no, devo dire che potrebbe piacere....
dicevo ah beh allora perchè non ho la più pallida idea di chi sia.....
comunque mi sa che il mio avatar fa venire strane idee.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mamma santissima che cos'era alain delon ...


Ah ...concordi!


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, devo dire che potrebbe piacere....
> dicevo ah beh allora perchè non ho la più pallida idea di chi sia.....
> comunque mi sa che il mio avatar fa venire strane idee.....


E' il gemello di 'The dreamers' di Bertolucci


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque mi sa che il mio avatar fa venire strane idee.....


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


>


adalpinaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!tacca la miusica!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ricordi?


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adalpinaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!tacca la miusica!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ... rinfrescami la memoria!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> no ... rinfrescami la memoria!


ricordi giorgio faletti che faceva lo stilista gay che chiamava tutte le cose al femminile: tipo mi squilla la telefona.....?
era lui che aveva la domestica adalpine e le gridava appunto adalpina tacca la miusica e si sentiva madame butterfly....
quello.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ricordi giorgio faletti che faceva lo stilista gay che chiamava tutte le cose al femminile: tipo mi squilla la telefona.....?
> era lui che aveva la domestica adalpine e le gridava appunto adalpina tacca la miusica e si sentiva madame butterfly....
> quello.....
















   sisi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mi squilla la telefona


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

*dreaming of louis*

vado a nanna ... 'notte alex


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> vado a nanna ... 'notte alex


Ma come ti allego una roba così e tu pensi a quell'altro ...
Bah ...dove andremo a finire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















   buonanotte a tutti e ...relax per i prossimi giorni...


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> vado a nanna ... 'notte alex


notte sarah
baci.


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come ti allego una roba così e tu pensi a quell'altro ...
> Bah ...dove andremo a finire...
> 
> 
> ...


quell'altro sarei io?
cativa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quell'altro sarei io?
> cativa!!!


No quell'altro era quello allegato da Sarah... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mai criticherei chi sognasse te!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No quell'altro era quello allegato da Sarah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































solo perchè sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> solo perchè sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa eh?


No  perché sei presente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un conto sono i discorsi teorici un conto i pratici...


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No  perché sei presente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah!


Mi spiego meglio: un conto è una valutazione puramente estetica, un altro è il rapporto con una persona nella sua complessità.


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio: un conto è una valutazione puramente estetica, un altro è il rapporto con una persona nella sua complessità.


quella parte l'avevo capita
ah era riferita al primo pezzo


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quell'altro sarei io?
> cativa!!!


no tesoro, l'altro è luis ...SOGNATO


----------



## Old SarahM. (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adalpinaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!tacca la miusica!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con quell'avatar


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> con quell'avatar


la fase estetico-gay si è conclusa...sono a quella fashion-transex


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> la fase estetico-gay si è conclusa...sono a quella fashion-transex


Ti prego alex, torna UOMO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ti prego alex, torna UOMO!!!!!!!!!


non so....vedremo....


----------

